# Farmall Super M gas tank cleaning



## keevel (Jul 21, 2009)

Greetings:
Anyone have a good idea on cleaning the gas tank on an old Farmall? I have steam cleaned it once, but was only partially successful due to the baffle inside the 21 gal tank. After the cleaning, I have flushed some gas through- but there still appears to be plenty of sludge to get out.
Thanks in advance for any comments or suggestions.:thumbsup:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Not sure keevel but I bet someone will have some good ideas how to flush that tank out.


----------



## Steelmaniacwi (May 2, 2013)

Fill it with a pint of mineral spirits and some old nuts and bolt than roll it around or put something soft around it and let it roll around in the back of a truck for a bit. Your gonna coat it afterwards right?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Having an experience with a Allis gas tank I'd be cautious about what was put inside to roll around. If the tank neck extends down into the tank at all it's real difficult to get small parts out. A magnet might work on small ferrous items but a chain is easier to retrieve. 

For varnish I'd be inclined to try something that is made to dissolve varnish. A quart of Berryman Chemtool comes to mind but I'm sure there are other similar products.


----------



## Jerry4Truth (Jan 1, 2014)

For rust I put several loose ball bearings and a little diesel in the tank and just haul it around in the back of a pickup for a few days (or longer if necessary). It knocks loose and powders up the rust. If it is varnish accumulation that is gummy, then a carb. cleaner or other applicable solvent will have to be used.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

My Uncle had his JD B's tank cleaned but I think it was something smilar to the chemical used in car dipping to eat paint and rust but I may not be exactly correct.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

*Magic Muscle*



keevel said:


> Greetings:
> Anyone have a good idea on cleaning the gas tank on an old Farmall? I have steam cleaned it once, but was only partially successful due to the baffle inside the 21 gal tank. After the cleaning, I have flushed some gas through- but there still appears to be plenty of sludge to get out.
> Thanks in advance for any comments or suggestions.:thumbsup:


This is the best Cleaner Hands Down!

It will remove rust use 100% strength, paint, grease and varnish use 50/50 mix, varnish is like butter to this stuff. I use it my self, 

fill the tank to the brim let it set over night it will make quick work out of a pain in the rear job. 

It is Called "Magic Muscle" usually cost 36.00 for 5 gallons and can be diluted to 35 gallons and even at that it will remove paint rust and grease and varnish also powder coating . And it is non flammable.

and I believe biodegradable but ill have to check on that but I believe I read it on the 5 gal can.

be sure to rinse the tank 4-5 times or more if you use it straight until you feel no soapy silkiness to the rinse water.

If you use this product use dish or chemical gloves it is slightly caustic 
and don't use it on painted suffuses that you care about cause is wont be pretty anymore. 

hope this helps

Oh and aluminum but if left to long will turn aluminum black!


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

tx_tequila said:


> This is the best Cleaner Hands Down!
> 
> It will remove rust use 100% strength, paint, grease and varnish use 50/50 mix, varnish is like butter to this stuff. I use it my self,
> 
> ...


The cleaner is not Biodegradable 

here is a pic of the container


----------

